# Hotel Giant 2



## garetholiver (Sep 26, 2009)

I have installed the above but I am now getting two error messages;

sys3d select display mode error
sys3de init driver error

Can you help please.

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

something to do with your video card.

Try updating your drivers. Also what operating system are you using?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Also the game requires about 256MB video card. If you dont have that, then your machine is not compatible for it.


----------

